# Work at Home Ideas



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay all. I know a lot of people have posted stuff on here but here is my dilemma and situation.

I have been working in the "corporate world" for over 28 years and am simply burned out. I just can't take it any more. The problem is that my family relies on my income to live and carry our medical insurance (my DH is self employed and has been for over 16 years).

I have 25 years experience in accounting/bookkeeping/tax returns, etc. I am proficient in all word processing, spreadsheet applications and internet/computer savvy.

I need legitimate work at home jobs that don't require large cash outlays upfront to start. I'm not interested in starting my own business as I have a craft business on the side that I'm developing. I'm looking for companies that hire people to work at home for them.

Does anyone know of such companies or can anyone point me in the right direction? I desperately need to get out of my current situation and still make money to survive.

Thanks...


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

With your office experience you ought to put up a shingle and write reumes and data processing, freelance style. Any kind of writting, actually.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I sell Avon products. Avon has changed alot, it is not like the Avon of my Moms time. I have only been with Avon for 3 Champaigns and I now have 10 customers, who averaged $40 per sale. My current orders totaled $230.00. The investment is only $20.00. And you can have your own online Avon Web Store. I really enjoy being an Avon lady. In January, I will be attending the Avon World Tour in Georgia. I'm so excited! Anyway check out my web store, to see what it looks like and how easy it is to shop there. Good luck! www.youravon.com/blucore


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Why not just put the craft business on hold, and start doing accounting, taxes and payroll as an independent business?

I'm not sure I've ever met an accountant that wasn't swamped with work...and not only at tax time. Don't all of these people make great money???


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Clovis - to put it simply - I'm burned out. I've been dealing with accounting/tax returns and office work for over 28 years. Just need something with little stress to help pay the bills so I can get my passion (the craft business) going.

I'm not interested in MLM, or starting an independent business as a bookkeeper. I guess I'm dreaming and being wishful that there is some sort of work I could do at home for a legitimate company.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts - guess I'll just keep plugging away at the old 9 - 5 job until something changes...


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

txquilter - I know you're saying that you're burned out....but people with your skill set are in great demand on a freelance basis.

You might want to look at e-lance:

http://www.elance.com/p/landing/buyerA5.html

I realize its VERY hard to continue doing something that you don't enjoy just to bring in the $$$, but if you can do it from home, and on your own schedule, you might find a new passion in the work you're trained for.

At least just until the craft thing takes off.

I haven't done any jobs for elance myself (I signed up, thought about it, and then my regular business got really busy and I didn't feel I could commit the time)...but I know people who have..and the overall feedback has been positive.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Are you interested in writing? There are many sites that allow you to work at home. Also check out Odesk.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks all. I'll check out elance and Odesk.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

There's something called being a Virtual Assistant that you might look into also. Like you, I have 15+ years of administrative experience and got into medical and legal transcription but also did research on being a virtual assistant as well.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Deb862. I'll check it out.

I guess the one plus I have is that I only have 5 more actual work days in 2010 and then I'm off until January 3rd, so maybe that will help a little.


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I used to be in customer service rep for Eddie Bauer, Toys R us and Carnival Cruise from my home. Then I decided to start my own Travel Agent business. So I opened my own office and now I'm a licensed travel agent. LOVE IT! It's been crazy busy! That's a Good thing but really need to hire a receptionist but not really financially ready to do that just yet. Hope to do that real soon. 
When I decide to do that, I'm going to hire a virtual one. I love that Moms can stay home but still work!
Plus we own a family Farm Equipment Dealership too. I used to do bookkeeping there. I stopped doing that when I had kids and could make my own hrs when kids were little.


----------

